

On Android innovation: How temperature & humidity sensors made it into the S4 - JamesCRR
http://opensignal.com/blog/2013/06/12/the-story-of-how-temperature-and-humidity-sensors-made-it-into-the-samsung-galaxy-s4/
I&#x27;d love to know if anyone has any other stories of changes that were adopted by Android following submissions to the Android OpenSource Project by third parties.
======
JamesCRR
I'd be interested to know of other stories of submissions to the Android Open
Source Project buy 3rd parties that were adopted and became part of core
Android. Anyone?

